# Putting The NT in TMNT



## plausible (Jan 20, 2011)

I never particularly enjoy TMNT, they kind of scared me as a kid to be honest.


----------



## Johnathan (Jul 2, 2011)

Order of preference: Donatello, Leonardo, Michelangelo, Rafael. Donatello wins (shockingly) because he was the smart one with all the creative inventions. (Nobody ever said INTJs weren't predictable... lol) I always liked Leo, as well, because his competency as a leader was very appealing and katanas are just cool.


----------

